# 2011 Ontario Target Championship



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Results from this weekends championship are available at https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_results&id=1149


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow! That's awesome FAST!!!

Thanks Capin'


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Great weekend, don't think many of us will forget our friend in the minivan from Saturday, unfortunately.....ukey:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

What? ...do tell!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Well he stopped on the road in front of us (we shot in a pit so he was safe, for moment). I guess he took some pictures, from what I saw through the binos after all my shots were done. Then he turned around and thank heavens I looked away, man that thing shone brighter than the sun ukey:


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

A real good turn out and lots of fun ching pots were spread out and not to the ones you would think got them. Thanks to Jon and his lovley assistant and all the others that helped make this a great weekend. A full moon in the middle of the day was a sight not many observed but few will forget:wink:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

x hunta what are you saying did some guy get hit by a truck.. you left too much out to understand statement..?????


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I finally agree with Ted. The Moons must be alinged!!!!!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry Ted, but as Andy stated, twas a full moon. After he turned around his belt seemed to have a malfunction of the intentional nature, And he climbed back in his van and merrily honked and was on his way once again.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok now I`m really wondering did you guys find some wild weed out there and got into it.. are you saying the guy took his belt buckle and intentionally tried to blind you.. and did you know this guy ???? and jd we agree alot of the times but just at different times lol lol ..


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Sounds to me like it was a full moon from inside the van! Too funny.......


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jd see we do agree but just at different times lol lol .. I was a bit slow on the uptake there... lol lol


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Nope... not in the van... He was on the side of the road behind the targets and way up and mooned us... it was funny as heck! What a loser though.


----------

